# Cheap and Dirty UG gear



## Grozny (Mar 29, 2011)

*Analytical analysis BIOGEN DECA-DURABOLIN*

A sample from Biogen Deca-Durabolin *but No nandrolone* a small bit of Testosterone propionate.


*Analytical analysis BIOGEN TESTOSTERONE 400 (3 different testosterone esters) * 

Attached analytical analysis of the sample (the actual vial)  It shows that *only the propionate is present of the labeled compounds*. Between the propionate and the Cypionate Enanthate estrifications (that are not present at all ) we see the spike of something like phenylpropionate. and some peaks at the end that might show very long estrificated testosterones like decanoate or undecanoate, we didn't ask the lab to specify since the result is clear i.m.o. In these cases its uncertain if the UG lab just worked with bad powders or deliberate made cheap mislabeled products.

This is a main reason why this gear is sold pretty cheap.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2011)

mwahaha! no wonder Saney is a nb!

btw Grozny, who is 'we'? Who do you rep for?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like biogen really is garbage. The price says it all!


----------



## Grozny (Mar 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> mwahaha! no wonder Saney is a nb!
> 
> btw Grozny, who is 'we'? Who do you rep for?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2011)

Grozny said:


>


 
That looks like the secret sign for 'ban me'


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

thecaptn' said:


> mwahaha! No wonder saney is a nb!
> 
> Btw grozny, who is 'we'? Who do you rep for?


 

lol^


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 29, 2011)

good info...I wanted to send a few vials to a lab but they wanted too much for testing...


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

What a load of crap. NOT ALL UG labs are stereotypical as your post claims. 

How is it the fault of the UG lab if the powder is bad to begin with?

Almost all of your posts are some sort of spam or other type of BS claiming that UG labs are all bad and their products are filled with bacteria and contaminants. Stop already. 

Have you tested EVERY UG labs stuff? If not there is absolutely no basis to make blanket statements that all UG labs are bad.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 29, 2011)

Had a feeling with the price being so low.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Had a feeling with the price being so low.


 
Do you think it is just price ? I am just askin- because many say it just doesn't cost that much to make this stuff. I read where the vials cost more than content ? I don't know if this is true or not ? Does anybody know how you have a lab test done ? Or- what it cost / Thanks


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol bunk gears! no wonder my balls are hanging so low


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (Mar 29, 2011)

That should be done with every sponsor on this board. I was sooo close to ordering from there because it was a board sponsor I thought it was safe... silly me...


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> What a load of crap. NOT ALL UG labs are stereotypical as your post claims.
> 
> How is it the fault of the UG lab if the powder is bad to begin with?
> 
> ...



agree with this^^. side note: where would one send stuff out to get tested. all the places here in the usa, will report you if the sample are of an illegal nature. yes all call many, does any one know? pm me or post something.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 29, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> agree with this^^. side note: where would one send stuff out to get tested. all the places here in the usa, will report you if the sample are of an illegal nature. yes all call many, does any one know? pm me or post something.


 
They will report you ? Just for testing ? I rember back in the old days where my local source had a little kit he tested with. He added a couple drops to a sample and if it came up a ceratin shade of a color- it was gtg. He said it wasn't anywhere near perfect- ut at least it gave a baseline ? Anybody ever see this ?


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2011)

So... i'm getting 26mg of Prop per ml..... AWESOME!!! LOL how ridiculous


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 29, 2011)

I know there are some awesome ug labs for a fact! But there's just too many bad stories about biogen.


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2011)

Well... fuck Biogen.. I'll pin this canola until its gone then i'm neg repping everything they own..


----------



## Grozny (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> What a load of crap. NOT ALL UG labs are stereotypical as your post claims.
> 
> How is it the fault of the UG lab if the powder is bad to begin with?
> 
> ...



in this case i m just talking about Biogen labtest not about all UG labs; actually there is lot of great labs like a Geneza,Scirox,GS etc otherwise my english isnt a first language


----------



## Grozny (Mar 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> That looks like the secret sign for 'ban me'



come on its not a secret bro I dont have any hidden agenda. (ps these labstest come from my good friend Ronny Tober a writer for Anabolic Books and UG articles)


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 29, 2011)

In light of this...shouldn't biogen be pulled as a board sponsor..??


----------



## Hench (Mar 29, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> in light of this...shouldn't biogen be pulled as a board sponsor..??



+1.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 29, 2011)

Hope same lab can do also testing of Asia Pharma and British Dragon.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 29, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Hope same lab can do also testing of Asia Pharma and British Dragon.


 
Just send it to me and I will test for you


----------



## Powodzenie (Mar 29, 2011)

Dont knock BIO until u tried it I kust got my gear in record time 9 days am starting this week, just came of GENN sustaplex decaplex last 5 months have taken 1 month off I have heard the same thing of Genn bad stuff low quality then some guys say great quality dont listen to anybody until u try it.  I will keep posted on my gains.

Test cyp 200mg/wk
Tren ace 200mg/wk
test prop 200mg/wk

Not a lot of mg per week but want to start slow to see first time using tren...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Hope same lab can do also testing of Asia Pharma and British Dragon.


 I tested the Asia Pharma anadrol and it was 100%.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 29, 2011)

i DONT THINK BAD POWDERS OR BAD BATCHES ARE A VALID EXCUSE. You should get what you paid for.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 29, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I tested the Asia Pharma anadrol and it was 100%.


did you lab test it or do a cycle and get good results?


----------



## Powodzenie (Mar 29, 2011)

You need to cycle these before you make a decision. Anybody that has been doing aas for years will know after a few weeks if the gear is good or not I am giving Biogen a try and will let u guys know...


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 29, 2011)

Powodzenie said:


> You need to cycle these before you make a decision. Anybody that has been doing aas for years will know after a few weeks if the gear is good or not I am giving Biogen a try and will let u guys know...


log it please


----------



## Hench (Mar 29, 2011)

Powodzenie said:


> Dont knock BIO until u tried it I kust got my gear in record time 9 days am starting this week, just came of GENN sustaplex decaplex last 5 months have taken 1 month off I have heard the same thing of Genn bad stuff low quality then some guys say great quality dont listen to anybody until u try it.  I will keep posted on my gains.
> 
> Test cyp 200mg/wk
> Tren ace 200mg/wk
> ...



What does your pinning schedule look like?


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (Mar 29, 2011)

World Pharma... Just out of curiousity.. Wouldnt it make sense for a legit shop like yours to have tests like this done on your gear and share the reports with the boards? Seems like that woudl go a long way with making customers feel like they are in good hands and definitely boost your rep for future business. 
I would never buy from anyone else if the place I purchased was able to provide me current lab results of their gear...


----------



## hdemmon446 (Mar 29, 2011)

Why do the bottles in this pic expire in 2012? I haven't had bottles that expried in 2012 since 2009. So either somebody had some old ass bottles they sat on for 2 years and sent them in or those pics are just imposed on the results. So I call bullshit on this report until I see in writing on the paper it says BIOGEN DECA 300. I've used BG, not the test 400 but have friends that use the Deca 300 and it is totally legit.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

yourpimpdaddi, Every bottle of Asia pharm you buy has a code on it that you can actually check on the asia pharma website.  They actually tell you how many were made in your batch how the batch tested out what time it was made.  It is the most detailed lab report I have ever seen on any product I have bough.  I mean batches usually vary somewhat and it is nice to know exactly how your batch did.


----------



## Powodzenie (Mar 29, 2011)

Pinning cycle I am going to try and do it Monday Wednesday and Friday so I am only pinning 3 times a week.

Monday test cyp 200mg/wk
Wed      tren ace 200mg/wk
Fri         test prop 200mg/wk

Not a lot per week but just want to know how the tren is going to react...


----------



## Hench (Mar 29, 2011)

Powodzenie said:


> Pinning cycle I am going to try and do it Monday Wednesday and Friday so I am only pinning 3 times a week.
> 
> Monday test cyp 200mg/wk
> Wed      tren ace 200mg/wk
> ...



That is going to cause some very unstable blood levels bud. Prop needs to be injected ED or EOD due to the half life, tren is something similar. 

I would make your own thread in the Anabolic Zone and get one of the vets to help you out.


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> What a load of crap. NOT ALL UG labs are stereotypical as your post claims.
> 
> How is it the fault of the UG lab if the powder is bad to begin with?
> 
> ...


the lab buys the shitty powder, and has the unsanitary environment to make it in.  Just sayin bud.   if you want to know where u can get some Human Grade gear


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lets keep the sponsor bashing off the boards.

Thanks


----------

